# Poudre ACA Swiftwater Rescue Course



## Becky J (Oct 20, 2006)

June 29-30 PRKC will be hosting a Swiftwater Rescue Course through Renaissance Adventure Guides. It will mainly be focused on river rafting emergencies, but will also cover kayak rescue techniques. Time is TBA but the dates are set. Cost is $245. If you have any other questions or would like to register for the course call PRKC at 970-672-1227.

Happy Paddling!


----------

